# NSW: Berowra Creek EPs, bass and flathead



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Just back from an overnight kayak camping trip in Berowra Creek. Amazing scenery and experience. The bream and flathead smashed our soft plastics and we managed some estuary perch and a bass on the surface.

It was my first time kayak camping and I will certainly be visting Berowra again for an overnighter when the cicadas are buzzing.


























If you're interested, I've written a full article with more pics on my blog - www.fishingfables.com

Cheers
Jason


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Great read Jason, love the blog mate, some really good shots there and very well written. I will be following with interest!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks very much for your kind comments Scotty. Like you I love my fishing and photography and want to share stories with my fellow yakkers out there. Thanks again for following my blog, gives me the motivation to keep posting. Jason


----------

